# Galactic Civilisations



## Foxbat (Aug 11, 2005)

Picked this up on the cheap the other day(I'm a sucker for 4x games). It got rave reviews when it first appeared but when I tried this one out, I don't know, I just felt like there was something missing. I did not feel in control. Anybody else have any opinions on this one? Am I missing something or is this it?

Looks like it's back to Space Empires IV (still the best of the bunch)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 12, 2005)

Galactic Civilisations? That was the Age of Empires clone but with Star Wars slant wasn't it?

I found it a very ordinary game. Using the SW license to make up for a lack of originality by the developers. I found the game very, very short. The 4 campaigns (if I remember rightly) only had about 5 or 6 missions each until you finished them and it was a very linear progression with set tech levels per mission. 
Those games seemed great at the time because of the graphics when they came out, but I want a more free-roaming, varied, immersive game for my money these days.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 12, 2005)

I think you're thinking of a different game. This is more in the manner of stuff like Masters Of Orion. In that game you could allocate resources for research etc. but in Galactic Civ, it just seems to rumble onward doing its own little thing no matter what you do to guide it.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah - turns out I was thinking of Galactic Battlegrounds.
Just had a quick look at the one you're talking about - seems to have a bit of a love/hate thing going on. Some people despise it and say it's virtually unplayable and others rave about it.
Personally I've never even heard of it, but there you go! 
I'll save my money for the Rome:Total War expansion pack or Empire Earth 2


----------

